# Do white women get fetishized just as much as minority women do?



## emptyblu (Jul 17, 2021)

Usually you hear from Asian or Black women talk about how white men fetishize them a lot and how they want a chance to sleep or be with someone “exotic“ to show of to their friends. And yes this is true but I’ve also noticed to a certain extent the same can be said for white women as well.

The whole Dubai thing for example, these Arabic princes are willing to pay money to fuck and take a shit on white women and yes it’s specifically white women they don’t do this to their own women because according to them unlike their own women, western women aren’t “pure” so it makes it ok.

Most Asian countries aswell make such a big deal out of mediocre white women simply because they look “unique”.

it’s funny really, you could have an ugly face but if you are a euro girl with blonde hair and blue you are basically a supermodel in most non white countries.

Regardless, to put it simply, I assume for the most part it’s because they associate western women with being “slutty” and “easy” and they like the idea of fucking a blonde blue eyed foreigner.

I don’t know why women want to turn this into a competition of who is the most objectified by pulling the race card I mean if you are a women regardless of ethnicity the chances of you being creeped on at least once is very high because that’s just the reality of the situation.

Btw I’m not trying to claim this as an issue nor am I offended, I simply think it’s funny and I want to know if this is true.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jul 17, 2021)

Two words: blonde women.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 17, 2021)

Yes, by dogs.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jul 17, 2021)

Playboy centerfolds, modelling, advertising. 






Does this count?


----------



## Pissmaster (Jul 17, 2021)

emptyblu said:


> Usually you hear from Asian or Black women talk about how white men fetishize them a lot and how they want a chance to sleep or be with someone “exotic“ to show of to their friends. And yes this is true but I’ve also noticed to a certain extent the same can be said for white women as well.
> 
> The whole Dubai thing for example, these Arabic princes are willing to pay money to fuck and take a shit on white women and yes it’s specifically white women they don’t do this to their own women because according to them unlike their own women, western women aren’t “pure” so it makes it ok.
> 
> ...


Wait why do you capitalize *BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBLACK* but not wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwhite


----------



## Telomayonnaise (Jul 17, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> Two words: blonde women.


Lest we forget the japs have Gyaru fashion because they wish they could be blonde women _that_ bad..


----------



## Long-Nosed Fish (Jul 17, 2021)

Telomayonnaise said:


> Lest we forget the japs have Gyaru fashion because they wish they could be blonde women _that_ bad..


Disregarding your massive amount of projection, notice how many of the citations of that article were made two weeks ago. Some really dedicated fetishist wikipedia editor had a field day pretty recently.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jul 17, 2021)

Why is he asking?


----------



## Michael Jacks0n (Jul 17, 2021)

Hang on, I'll go ask my dog what he thinks.


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Jul 17, 2021)

>Black Women
>Fetishized by white men
What are you smoking?  Sheboons are well known for being the LEAST attractive race of women.  Its white women that lust for black dick, specifically land whales because no one in their right mind will pound them.


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Jul 17, 2021)

White women fetishize everyone else because they basic bitches.


----------



## Rabid Hog (Jul 17, 2021)

people tend to find women who look different from most women in their country exotic who could have known?


----------



## No Exit (Jul 17, 2021)

Hey where the white women at?


----------



## Ramborambo (Jul 17, 2021)

SSF2T Old User said:


> >Black Women
> >Fetishized by white men
> What are you smoking?  Sheboons are well known for being the LEAST attractive race of women.  Its white women that lust for black dick, specifically land whales because no one in their right mind will pound them.


We call those women "mud sharks".


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Jul 17, 2021)

Mainly Redheads.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jul 17, 2021)

No Exit said:


> Hey where the white women at?


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2021)

I would like to be pegged by a white woman.


----------



## Chocolate Wombat (Jul 17, 2021)

Black men seem to fetishize white women. Look at famous black men, they almost always wind up with some basic white chick, often ones that most white guys wouldn't want to fuck with someone else's dick. Of course they probably just prefer white women over black women, like pretty much everyone else on the planet.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 17, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> Playboy centerfolds, modelling, advertising.
> 
> View attachment 2356492
> 
> Does this count?


(((white)))


----------



## Fek (Jul 17, 2021)

emptyblu said:


> Usually you hear


Well, there's your problem.

Pale skin is desirable and seen as a status symbol in _many_ cultures around the world, so there's that. White women are also the only type of women to come in as many varieties as they do. You like blonde haired blue eyed women? Red heads? Brunettes? Green eyes? Grey? Hazel? Tall? Short? Huge knockers? A huge badonkadonk? White as snow? Olive complexion? Freckles? And everything in between. You literally cannot find another race of woman out there that has such a dizzying array of options built right in without having to be some half-breed mutt.

Shit, I dunno..do _you_ think they're fetishized much? Lmao.

Also, I'm amazing no one pinged him yet. @MrJokerRager do you have any thoughts on this matter?


----------



## Ramborambo (Jul 17, 2021)

Black women are universally the least desirable class of people. Even black men don't want black women. I can't find it, but there was an article I read somewhere with a chart detailing this.


----------



## Pissmaster (Jul 17, 2021)

SSF2T Old User said:


> Its white women that lust for black dick, specifically land whales because no one in their right mind will pound them.


Not true at all, that's just part of globohomo propaganda.  There was an OKCupid article that's long since been wiped where they used their data to point out which races respond most to which.

The best part about the article is how it highlights *W*hite women as being the most racist of all, and by quite a big margin, even compared to *W*hite *M*en


----------



## The Last Stand (Jul 17, 2021)

Exorbital Columnations said:


> (((white)))


Paulette Goddard's father is a Russian Jew. I don't think that counts.


----------



## AgriDrThunder (Jul 17, 2021)

White women are fetishized by all men on earth who aren't white.


----------



## MrJokerRager (Jul 17, 2021)

Fek said:


> Well, there's your problem.
> 
> Pale skin is desirable and seen as a status symbol in _many_ cultures around the world, so there's that. White women are also the only type of women to come in as many varieties as they do. You like blonde haired blue eyed women? Red heads? Brunettes? Green eyes? Grey? Hazel? Tall? Short? Huge knockers? A huge badonkadonk? White as snow? Olive complexion? Freckles? And everything in between. You literally cannot find another race of woman out there that has such a dizzying array of options built right in without having to be some half-breed mutt.
> 
> ...


Usually not necessarily European but fair skinned women are generally more desirable compared to brown or black women.

I guess its something to do with the whole working under the sun versus being under the shade type stuff and status in society.

I always viewed that whole black queen shit as cope unless they got some European looking features.

I believe white women are definitely more fetishized than non white minority women though without a doubt. And probably even more outside the west than inside the western world. Also I am not surprised and even seen it first hand that minority women hate white women lol for taking away their potential men.


----------



## Screamer (Jul 17, 2021)

Fetishizing white women is a racist and upholding beauty standards. Part of systemic whatever. 

Fetishizing non-white women is justification for non-white women not wanting to fuck white guys.


----------



## BipolarPon (Jul 18, 2021)

Pissmaster said:


> Not true at all, that's just part of globohomo propaganda.  There was an OKCupid article that's long since been wiped where they used their data to point out which races respond most to which.
> 
> The best part about the article is how it highlights *W*hite women as being the most racist of all, and by quite a big margin, even compared to *W*hite *M*en
> 
> View attachment 2356595


Wanting sex, isn't the same as dating preferences though.


----------



## emptyblu (Jul 18, 2021)

MrJokerRager said:


> Usually not necessarily European but fair skinned women are generally more desirable compared to brown or black women.
> 
> I guess its something to do with the whole working under the sun versus being under the shade type stuff and status in society.
> 
> ...


Yes exactly, non white people in general have a very strong attraction towards white women but nobody wants to acknowledge it, in fact they use this dumb term “euro beauty standards“ to explain why that’s the case.

I met a black women once she absolutely HATES white women, a random white women got doxxed once and she was enjoying her misery which I thought was disturbing...she dosent seem to mind white men tho, but she calls every white women a Karen and she makes the claim that white women get surgery to look like black women and that’s why black men go for them instead. Idk she has issues.


----------



## emptyblu (Jul 18, 2021)

Pissmaster said:


> Not true at all, that's just part of globohomo propaganda.  There was an OKCupid article that's long since been wiped where they used their data to point out which races respond most to which.
> 
> The best part about the article is how it highlights *W*hite women as being the most racist of all, and by quite a big margin, even compared to *W*hite *M*en
> 
> View attachment 2356595


Wow, how come such a large portion of white men say no? I always assumed it was the opposite since they are so many American white women on social media going on about how much they hate their own men and how racist and sexist and overall “evil“ they are but if this statistic is true than the irony of it all makes it even more funny.


----------



## Protistology (Jul 18, 2021)

Yes, it's called Riding the White Mare in Korea. You fuck some white women for cred and then marry Korean. I know I guy who did it back when he was single.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 18, 2021)

emptyblu said:


> The whole Dubai thing for example, these Arabic princes are willing to pay money to fuck and take a shit on white women and yes it’s specifically white women they don’t do this to their own women because according to them unlike their own women, western women aren’t “pure” so it makes it ok.


This is nonsense. It's just a power trip and a way to take a shit on a competing culture/race. They probably also do it to their own women somewhere.

They do it for the same reason that you had islamic slave raids on the barbary coast. White women can be pretty attractive.


Also liking any race of women isn't a fetish. It's just called being a heterosexual.


----------



## Shiversblood (Jul 19, 2021)

White women who are not morbidly obese are hot. One of that bad things about living in the USA, such a extremely high number of extreme morbidly obese women.


----------



## Willie Thrills (Jul 19, 2021)

Yes, to the extent that white women and girls are targeted by organised crime. 

Asian Fetishism = Weirdos commenting on Asian features

White fetishism = Drugging and raping schoolgirls and having the state cover it up


----------



## emptyblu (Jul 19, 2021)

Willie Thrills said:


> Yes, to the extent that white women and girls are targeted by organised crime.
> 
> Asian Fetishism = Weirdos commenting on Asian features
> 
> White fetishism = Drugging and raping schoolgirls and having the state cover it up


The most fucked up part is nobody really cares and when you do bring it up people brush it off completely and go “muh what about woc??”  Even in that stupid movie buck breaking  the guy brought up Jeffrey Epstein island and how because the island takes place in the caribbeans, it means that they were more little girls of color being abused and the white ones were just a coverup.

I mean the guy literally said that the suffering of those girls is a cover up for the more important victims, based on their ethnicity.

there is also a youtube video and this women was saying how white girls are never abused yet they get more media attention than the other girls because of white supremacy.

seriously what’s this trend of hating white girls lately and where is it coming from?


----------



## Willie Thrills (Jul 19, 2021)

emptyblu said:


> The most fucked up part is nobody really cares and when you do bring it up people brush it off completely and go “muh what about woc??”  Even in that stupid movie buck breaking  the guy brought up Jeffrey Epstein island and how because the island takes place in the caribbeans, it means that they were more little girls of color being abused and the white ones were just a coverup.
> 
> I mean the guy literally said that the suffering of those girls is a cover up for the more important victims, based on their ethnicity.
> 
> ...


None-whites, mainly.

Not even kidding, white women are targeted by practically every motivated group on the planet, and it should be a massive fucking warning sign that the exact same people who say "Women are powerless" target women specifically.

They're only interested in attacking those who struggle to fight back, and actively shill for white men not to be excessively violent towards them when they do it.

Also, in my experience, many of these freaks, like I recently experienced in a thread, genuinely think that the Irish are "not white" - they take the word of one European country at one point in time with a massive Sectarian slant as law, so I get to experience all of this shit first-hand.

Let me be clear - many of these individuals hate you for your race, and are unapologetic about it. They will target women and children knowing that they are "easy" targets.

The only parts where this is less obvious are, surprisingly, India, the Phillipines, the Anglophilic areas of Asia like Japan, Hong Kong or Korea (where they have a genuine respect for the West) and Polynesians.

Practically every single other country, the entirety of several continents, are extremely aggressive towards white women. They struggle to meet the same level of aggression with white men who, despite popular culture, are significantly larger and usually fitter than their counterparts abroad - this difference is not present among women.

The worst thing any none-white would get in the worst areas of white countries is confused locals, the worst a white women will get is violently raped and murdered by the local inhabitants, to the cheers of their entire community.

Do not treat this sort of thing as a passing fad or a strange consideration, these individuals are a danger to you and any white women in your life in a very real way, they determine a huge section of this planet that you cannot take them to because they would be in very real danger if you did.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Jul 19, 2021)

Baby's first interaction with women above the age of 24 lmao


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 19, 2021)

emptyblu said:


> there is also a youtube video and this women was saying how white girls are never abused yet they get more media attention than the other girls because of white supremacy.


The only thing true about that is that it gets more media attention if the victims are white girls.


----------



## emptyblu (Jul 19, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> The only thing true about that is that it gets more media attention if the victims are white girls.


It gets media attention because white girls are the primary target not because the world has a bias towards them plus they downplay it if the perpetrator is a different ethnicity.


----------



## emptyblu (Jul 19, 2021)

Bad Gateway said:


> Baby's first interaction with women above the age of 24 lmao


What?


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 19, 2021)

emptyblu said:


> It gets media attention because white girls are the primary target not because the world has a bias towards them plus they downplay it if the perpetrator is a different ethnicity.



They are the most valuable target (most attractive, but plenty of people don't rob banks but convenience stores. There are really no stats that suggest that they are targetted more for kidnapping/rape/murder). There is some incentive for media to focus on it because people care about it more. 

And yes as you point out, if the perpetrator is ethnic there are political counterincentives to not talk about those cases as much.

I don't think you can say they don't get special attention and be fair.


----------



## emptyblu (Jul 19, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> They are the most valuable target (most attractive, but plenty of people don't rob banks but convenience stores. There are really no stats that suggest that they are targetted more for kidnapping/rape/murder). There is some incentive for media to focus on it because people care about it more.
> 
> And yes as you point out, if the perpetrator is ethnic there are political counterincentives to not talk about those cases as much.
> 
> I don't think you can say they don't get special attention and be fair.


Actually yeah you are right they do get special attention, now that I think about it lots of true crime stories feature a young sometimes blonde white women.

I guess what I’m trying to say is for some reason non white men pay extra close attention to them it could be for innocent or sinister reasons like sex, marriage, murder, trafficking (correct me if I’m wrong but Eastern Europe is a hot spot for sex trafficking for a lot of foreign men)  I guess what I’m trying to say is why are they so valuable? because I genuinely didn’t know people had a weird bias towards them.


----------



## MrJokerRager (Jul 19, 2021)

Willie Thrills said:


> None-whites, mainly.
> 
> Not even kidding, white women are targeted by practically every motivated group on the planet, and it should be a massive fucking warning sign that the exact same people who say "Women are powerless" target women specifically.
> 
> ...


There is also the issue of upper middle class or suburban white women protecting all those non white subhumans as well. 

There was a case in the UK or Sweden, probably don't remember since both are roughly the same now.

Some muzzie was getting deported for rape and all he did was shout and scream for help. Mostly white men stopped the dipshit from being boarded on the plane to be deported though I don't know if they knew what he had done. There is another case of some women who did something to a plane in order to stop a migrant rapist being deported.

Unless all those upper class cunts and sheltered fucktards are dealt with, things will get worse for you lot.


----------



## murdered meat bag (Jul 19, 2021)

Long-Nosed Fish said:


> Disregarding your massive amount of projection, notice how many of the citations of that article were made two weeks ago. Some really dedicated fetishist wikipedia editor had a field day pretty recently.



lol what projectjon? the gyaru thing happened because the japs wanted to be cali blondes. that article has been sanitized with the wrangler jeans shit. A jap girl i know said it was a modern take on some japanese native island culture and definitely not the cali blonde fetish the adherents said it was when it first came out. its like the yankee thing.

i guess reality is too harsh for some people.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 19, 2021)

emptyblu said:


> I guess what I’m trying to say is why are they so valuable? because I genuinely didn’t know people had a weird bias towards them.


There's nothing weird about finding white women valuable. On average they are the most attractive. It's also that they are stories being run in white countries. I think if someone did a study, it would show that attractiveness would be the more pressing concern. If nattalee holloway was an uggo, it wouldn't have gotten as much attention, white or otherwise.

One of the reasons movies show attractive people is that people want to look at attractive people. It's kinda insidious, but it isn't any different for the news. When it's summer and it's a news slow day, you put some women in bikini's in your newspaper with a caption "Summer has begun!"

As for why white women are more valuable. There's three factors to this. First the already mentioned, media in (for now) white countries. On second hand there is the status. White people conquered the earth (or at least, so people think, which is what matters for status). On the third hand due to the more dangerous types of hunting of northern europeans, it resulted in more male deaths, which put a stronger sexual selective pressure on women thousands of years ago to compete for the smaller pool of men.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Jul 21, 2021)

Telomayonnaise said:


> Lest we forget the japs have Gyaru fashion because they wish they could be blonde women _that_ bad..





murdered meat bag said:


> lol what projectjon? the gyaru thing happened because the japs wanted to be cali blondes. that article has been sanitized with the wrangler jeans shit. A jap girl i know said it was a modern take on some japanese native island culture and definitely not the cali blonde fetish the adherents said it was when it first came out. its like the yankee thing.
> 
> i guess reality is too harsh for some people.


Gal fashion is pretty broad, from the little I know, but it has more to do with looking unique or rebellious than it does with wanting to look white. That's why you also have subtypes like _ganguro_, where they try their best to look like early 2000s Snooki but with even more garish makeup.

Mostly unrelated, but a strange trend of romcom manga with gal or gal-adjacent heroines has emerged in my manga reading history. I can't tell if it's a subconscious inclination on my part or there is/was an actual uptick of plain boy/gal romcoms.


----------



## Sex Cannon Lupa (Jul 21, 2021)

Nobody sane fetishizes black women. Nobody. It's a lie black women push to try and hide the fact that nobody, not even their own race or gender, like them or want anything to do with them. The only black women sane people lust after are mixed-race and have European features like Stacey Dash or that awkward chick from Ant Man 2.


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Jul 22, 2021)

Is it really a fetish if I want an Asian woman to say to me "Me love you long time?"

Also, yes, white women are fetishized by non-white men in other countries. It's why there is a specific slave trade just for white women from America/Canada/Western-Northern Europe to non-white majority countries.


----------



## The Token Ethnic (Jul 22, 2021)

90 Day Fiancé shows how many foreigners will cope, lie and suffer for citizenship from desperate white women. They're highly fetishized. To be fair, a lot of the Americans do the same with the foreigners out of "love" or desperation. A Nigerian obsessed with Donald Trump has to deal with an old, fat and horny white trash whore just to get that green card.


----------



## KateHikes14 (Jul 22, 2021)

Long-Nosed Fish said:


> Disregarding your massive amount of projection, notice how many of the citations of that article were made two weeks ago. Some really dedicated fetishist wikipedia editor had a field day pretty recently.





> It has numerous rumors to where its origins are from; that can be derived from which celebrity and also which nationality popularized this Japanese fashion subculture. To also where or when did this subculture appeared as a Japanese street fashion or what were its original roots in Japanese society and teenage culture did it originate from.


That article is a fucking hot mess lmao.


----------



## GenericEdgelordSupreme (Jul 22, 2021)

Ramborambo said:


> We call those women "mud sharks".


If she's young enough, you can call her a mud guppy.


----------



## emptyblu (Jul 22, 2021)

Jesus H Christ said:


> Is it really a fetish if I want an Asian woman to say to me "Me love you long time?
> 
> Also, yes, white women are fetishized by non-white men in other countries. It's why there is a specific slave trade just for white women from America/Canada/Western-Northern Europe to non-white majority countries.


 no I think it’s cute.

Would that explain why woc despise white women so much? they have no issue throwing them under the bus despite being self proclaimed feminists and of course white women have to take it otherwise they will be called the dreaded “k“or “r“ word 

because when you bring up the slavic and circassian women slave trade throughout history they get very upset and dismiss it completely. I guess the envy is too strong that even sex trafficking can be forgiven.


----------



## emptyblu (Jul 22, 2021)

Protistology said:


> Yes, it's called Riding the White Mare in Korea. You fuck some white women for cred and then marry Korean. I know I guy who did it back when he was single.


Do you have any idea how much that pisses Korean women off? apparently in South Korea a group of drunk women attacked a Swedish girl for asking directions screaming at her to: ”Stop stealing their men”


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Jul 22, 2021)

emptyblu said:


> Do you have any idea how much that pisses Korean women off? apparently in South Korea a group of drunk women attacked a Swedish girl for asking directions screaming at her to: ”Stop stealing their men”


Gee, I can't imagine why "their men" are marrying white women.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jul 22, 2021)

I understand having a preference, but when that preference turns into a fetish, it can be disturbing.


----------



## MrJokerRager (Jul 22, 2021)

emptyblu said:


> no I think it’s cute.
> 
> Would that explain why woc despise white women so much? they have no issue throwing them under the bus despite being self proclaimed feminists and of course white women have to take it otherwise they will be called the dreaded “k“or “r“ word
> 
> because when you bring up the slavic and circassian women slave trade throughout history they get very upset and dismiss it completely. I guess the envy is too strong that even sex trafficking can be forgiven.


White women destroying chivalry and throwing their fellow white men or potential mates under the bus really fucked them in the long run lol.


----------



## emptyblu (Jul 23, 2021)

MrJokerRager said:


> White women destroying chivalry and throwing their fellow white men or potential mates under the bus really fucked them in the long run lol.



white women really think they’re part of the oppressed team when in reality the woke community hate their guts, just as much as they hate white men, and the whole reason why they’re being included is so they can use them.

now they have to deal with trannies, pocs, prostitutes, and lgbt people giving them an earful for not being  inclusive enough and for being bigoted karens every time they fail to walk egg shells around them.

cant say I feel bad since they practically signed up for this, watching the karma unfold is hilarious though.


----------



## Groon (Jul 23, 2021)

Where nearly everyone is black haired, brown eyed and olive or even darker skinned as mostly countries, white women and their smooth fair skin and glowing colored eyes and hair are quite a thing.

But I wonder if northern European men thinks the same.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jul 23, 2021)

emptyblu said:


> cant say I feel bad since they practically signed up for this, watching the karma unfold is hilarious though.


Would you say it's karmic justice for "missing White woman syndrome" or playing the race/gender card with Black men?


----------



## emptyblu (Jul 23, 2021)

Groon said:


> Where nearly everyone is black haired, brown eyed and olive or even darker skinned as mostly countries, white women and their smooth fair skin and glowing colored eyes and hair are quite a thing.
> 
> But I wonder if northern European men thinks the same.


No they don’t, they’re pretty much bored of their own women nowadays.


----------



## emptyblu (Jul 23, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> Would you say it's karmic justice for "missing White woman syndrome" or playing the race/gender card with Black men?


Whichever puts them in their place the most.


----------



## Cow-Chan (Jul 23, 2021)

I think in general we're just viewed as the "vulnerable naïve" demographic in settings like porn or semi-erotic romance. Especially blonde women. It's pretty annoying tbh


----------



## awoo (Jul 23, 2021)

Every category of women is fetishized. #Diversity


----------



## emptyblu (Jul 23, 2021)

Fireless said:


> I think in general we're just viewed as the "vulnerable naïve" demographic in settings like porn or semi-erotic romance. Especially blonde women. It's pretty annoying tbh


Yeah I noticed it as well, but it dosent help when white women sometimes do lean into that stereotype. idk for some reason european women are far too trusting and that makes it easy for them to be taken advantage of.


----------



## BrownPhillip (Jul 23, 2021)

SSF2T Old User said:


> >Black Women
> >Fetishized by white men
> What are you smoking?  Sheboons are well known for being the LEAST attractive race of women.  Its white women that lust for black dick, specifically land whales because no one in their right mind will pound them.



Oh yeah. Those disgusting negresses make my eyes sore.
















Back to the topic.
White women are, and always have been more fetishized. Most are upwardly mobile whores, and men of color marrying one is seen as an upwardly mobile action, creating a cycle of whitification for all socially mobile minorities.

Besides, 99% of the history of advertising is finding creative ways to use white titties to sell products.

You can't get more fetishized than that.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jul 23, 2021)

The opposite sexes has always been "fetishized" for as long as sex became a profitable commodity. Just in different ways.


----------



## Cow-Chan (Jul 23, 2021)

emptyblu said:


> Yeah I noticed it as well, but it dosent help when white women sometimes do lean into that stereotype. idk for some reason european women are far too trusting and that makes it easy for them to be taken advantage of.


Social pressure do be a bitch


----------



## stares at error messages (Jul 24, 2021)

Pissmaster said:


> Not true at all, that's just part of globohomo propaganda.  There was an OKCupid article that's long since been wiped where they used their data to point out which races respond most to which.
> 
> The best part about the article is how it highlights *W*hite women as being the most racist of all, and by quite a big margin, even compared to *W*hite *M*en
> 
> View attachment 2356595


I don't believe that for a second. Asians always go with other Asians or some times whites. Blacks get bullied if they do else where but they only rarely go out of race. This is also a manipulative question, if I were a Muslim invader in Sweden and asked this I would think, "Hell yeah I'll date some white bitches and then settle down with a good Muslim girl." Also to many Asian 'dating' is not a serious thing and is indifferent to just hanging out as friends. It's a 'White' thing to think that dating is a gate way to marriage and stable monogamy. the rest of the world has slightly different culture and should not be expected to cookie-cutter fit into White sensibilities about courtship.



Really it's procedural that Whites will go with Negrum, Asians, Melanesians (worse then niggers), Persians, Aboriginals, and every kind of Native. But it is the whites who are racist?


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Jul 24, 2021)

They do. By Indians and Blacks.


----------



## Linkin Park (Jul 24, 2021)

Has OP never heard Gold Digger by Kanye West? White women are seen as a status of monetary gain to a lot of niggas, and most black dudes with wealth will decide to find a white woman. Black women chasing Tyrones and Jamals makes the transition easier. With the change in race, it usually involves a change in scenery. Less niggativity



emptyblu said:


> white women really think they’re part of the oppressed team when in reality the woke community hate their guts, just as much as they hate white men, and the whole reason why they’re being included is so they can use them.
> 
> now they have to deal with trannies, pocs, prostitutes, and lgbt people giving them an earful for not being  inclusive enough and for being bigoted karens every time they fail to walk egg shells around them.
> 
> cant say I feel bad since they practically signed up for this, watching the karma unfold is hilarious though.



This is factual. A lot of black women actively hate white women for feminism, as the first wave didn't mention them. White women are accepted when useful, and will be tossed when the change is complete. Some are already being sacrificed, currently.


----------



## Cool Dog (Jul 24, 2021)

emptyblu said:


> Usually you hear from Asian or Black women talk about how white men fetishize them a lot


>Black women

What a massive fucking cope thinking black women are anywhere near as popular as asian women are among white men

Most black, and by that I mean burger black, women are obese, uncultured, have a shitty attitude and are some of the most stuck-up women you will ever find. On the other hand black colombian and cuban women are some of the nicest people to be around, but we're not talking about those are we?


emptyblu said:


> western women aren’t “pure” so it makes it ok.


Can you blame them when they see western porn? or just western media in general since shit like sex&the city was basically whore club the show

Even in non-anglo countries we think anglo women are way too loose


emptyblu said:


> Most Asian countries aswell make such a big deal out of mediocre white women simply because they look “unique”.


Asians, and specially the japs have a massive inferiority complex. They went from thinking all westerners were filthy barbarians to thinking they were demigods or something

Just look at anime: the moment CRISPR goes mainstream every japanese woman will look like a teenage swede girl, except they will be unmolested by ahmed (hopefully)


emptyblu said:


> it’s funny really, you could have an ugly face but if you are a euro girl with blonde hair and blue you are basically a supermodel in most non white countries.


Lets not exaggerate things, supermodel? come on now, she might get more attention for being rare but its not like she will get invited to a TV show for being a 7/10

Have you seen bollywood actresses? I'm not even into indian girls but I would sure fuck one of those


emptyblu said:


> Regardless, to put it simply, I assume for the most part it’s because they associate western women with being “slutty” and “easy”


Cope all you want but statistically they are, and the shamelessness about it only exacerbates that


emptyblu said:


> I don’t know why women want to turn this into a competition of who is the most objectified by pulling the race card


Because getting a race card gives you social points that translate into money and other advantages, simple as


----------



## emptyblu (Jul 24, 2021)

Fireless said:


> Social pressure do be a bitch


Well either you be a submissive bitch or a Karen on a shitty viral tiktok, white  women aren’t allowed to defend themselves anymore.


----------



## emptyblu (Jul 24, 2021)

Cool Dog said:


> >Black women
> 
> What a massive fucking cope thinking black women are anywhere near as popular as asian women are among white men
> 
> Most black, and by that I mean burger black, women are obese, uncultured, have a shitty attitude and are some of the most stuck-up women you will ever find. On the other hand black colombian and cuban women are some of the nicest people to be around, but we're not talking about those are we?


just to clarify since a lot of people here seem to misunderstood me, I’m not trying to claim that black women are highly desired what I was trying to say is WOC like to complain about being fetishized for their ethnicity and I was wondering if white women were also valid in that issue but since non white women despise european women for stealing their men it didn’t count because idk jealousy?

it’s kind of annoying how they claim white men are super duper predatory towards them even tho statistically white men are more likely to kill or rape other white women and it’s the same deal with non white men, they usually target vulnerable white women, it’s dumb how they think just because white men make creepy fetishy comments towards them thats somehow on the same level as grooming gangs or sex trafficking.
Speaking of sex trafficking Eastern Europe seems to be a hot spot for it yet nobody gives a shit.


----------



## Cool Dog (Jul 24, 2021)

emptyblu said:


> just to clarify since a lot of people here seem to misunderstood me, I’m not trying to claim that black women are highly desired what I was trying to say is WOC like to complain about being fetishized for their ethnicit


I get that and I get why asian chicks would be annoyed at every creepy white weeb chasing them, but the number of white guys going after black women its but a fraction of that. Next to asians the other group would be latinas, black women are unpopular even in porn


emptyblu said:


> it’s kind of annoying how they claim white men are super duper predatory towards them even


Because its okay to bitch about whitey, simple as

Statistically an asian chick its far more likely to be assaulted by a black guy, but you cant say that! you cant point out the truth after that black guy got sneeded to death! else you are racist!


emptyblu said:


> thats somehow on the same level as grooming gangs or sex trafficking.


Consider that a diversionary tactic, in that they have to divert the attention from the very real problem of muslim rape gangs and towards white men because the former would be making a racism


emptyblu said:


> Speaking of sex trafficking Eastern Europe seems to be a hot spot for it yet nobody gives a shit.


Because russia is "bad" again


----------



## MrJokerRager (Jul 24, 2021)

stares at error messages said:


> Really it's procedural that Whites will go with Negrum, Asians, Melanesians (worse then niggers), Persians, Aboriginals, and every kind of Native. But it is the whites who are racist?


I don't know how much of a proportion of the white population it is, but I have seen this sentiment expressed a lot, primarily by the kind of whites that vote Democrat.

Many of them believe that American or white culture is bland and boring as fuck. They thinking diversity and mass migration will spice things up.

I will say that white americans are a very diverse group themselves however for the most part, I think they abandoned their ancestor's beliefs and basically bought into the whole one American ideal, that Teddy Roosevelt sold to the nation. It has hurt white americans in the long run since the left wing is forcing them together in a kind of retarded way as one group. And the current state of the mainstream right is just at this point of  "America is an idea" and other boring shit that solves nothing.

Keep in mind we got a lot of whites and not just the jews, funding many of this CRT shit and other things. All those smug cunts in New England and their cousins in California want to stick it to other white people who don't share the same ancestry as them.


----------



## LurkNoMore (Jul 24, 2021)

emptyblu said:


> Do you have any idea how much that pisses Korean women off? apparently in South Korea a group of drunk women attacked a Swedish girl for asking directions screaming at her to: ”Stop stealing their men”


Isn't korea the place with the really radical feminists?


----------



## stares at error messages (Jul 24, 2021)

MrJokerRager said:


> I don't know how much of a proportion of the white population it is, but I have seen this sentiment expressed a lot, primarily by the kind of whites that vote Democrat.
> 
> Many of them believe that American or white culture is bland and boring as fuck. They thinking diversity and mass migration will spice things up.
> 
> ...


Whites are too believing. Just tell them they're racist and they start dating blacks and everything else to try to prove their not. It's like fucking with an autistic. 

I want an ethno-state. Cultural differences are a product of race and miscegenation is a form of violence because cultural misunderstanding are not a matter of education, as the Left believes, they are concrete differences in perception that can't be changed through education. While the left believe completely that you can teach a giraffe to turn into an elephantine if you work hard enough at it, inevitably using force and violence to illimitable the race and cultural and sex differences the left _cares_ so much about. These differences are rooted in biology and forcing everyone to be held to standards that they are physically incapable of meeting do to racial differences is torture and therefore violence.


----------



## AMERICA (Jul 24, 2021)

I knew a middle-aged Japanese man (50s or so) who I met through language exchange. Dude was really into American girls. Being Canadian I had to ask if Canadian girls are an acceptable alternative. But no, they must be American. Very bluntly and unapologetically, he was quite serious about it. He's going to be disappointed if he ever visits the US, I think. His idea of an average "American" is probably based on what he sees in movies.

I found his earnest answers hilarious as fuck, but I imagine there are more Japanese men out there like him, and probably some in countries like China too.


----------



## Liber Pater (Jul 24, 2021)

emptyblu said:


> Black women talk about how white men fetishize them a lot


Lol no


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jul 25, 2021)

Why do people in Current Year use academic or feminist speak like "fetishize" or "sexualize"?

Whatever happened to just saying "have the hots for" or "lust after"?


----------



## emptyblu (Jul 25, 2021)

ToroidalBoat said:


> Why do people in Current Year use academic or feminist speak like "fetishize" or "sexualize"?
> 
> Whatever happened to just saying "have the hots for" or "lust after"?


Because having the hots for a women is now considered a bad thing in current year, so using these super serious academics terms to describe it makes it sound like a medical condition therefore reinforcing the idea that it’s bad.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jul 25, 2021)

emptyblu said:


> having the hots for a women is now considered a bad thing in current year



Wokeism really is anti-human.

So it should be undermined by using the "old normal" way of talking more.


----------



## I (Don't) Have A Gun (Jul 25, 2021)

BrownPhillip said:


> Oh yeah. Those disgusting negresses make my eyes sore.



Do you know what the pencil test is? 
It was used during Apartheid as a means of racial classification. The idea being that if you shoved a pencil into someone's hair would it slip out or not?
2/3 of these women you're showing would fail the pencil test, and not because they straighten their hair, because they're mixed race (also they're kinda light skinned...). So that only leaves the first image and... she's just not to my personal tastes I guess.
I guess I've met more black and mixed race people than most so I'm a bit stricter on these things.

You'd probably have better luck looking for examples among central and east African fashion models. Blacks from central Africa are on average darker skinned (closer to the equator and all that) but they also have a higher occurrence of sharper facial features which arguably give them a more striking look and which more people might find attractive.


----------



## Cloaca Rimjob (Jul 25, 2021)

BrownPhillip said:


> Oh yeah. Those disgusting negresses make my eyes sore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ugly bitches, felon factories I like to call them.

2nd one looks like a tranny, like that mongrel from the crying game. 

I always find it amusing if you would shave one of these chimps heads you cant tell if its male or female.


----------



## Eggplant Wizard (Jul 25, 2021)

Chocolate Wombat said:


> Black men seem to fetishize white women. Look at famous black men, they almost always wind up with some basic white chick, often ones that most white guys wouldn't want to fuck with someone else's dick. Of course they probably just prefer white women over black women, like pretty much everyone else on the planet.



Not fetishization, survival. They are famous and have money. A white woman is more likely to just have a divorce like an adult if things don’t work out. Example: Tiger Woods cheating on his wife. A black woman will literally fabricate something to ruin you even when you’re not sleeping with her, so she can get her “slice of the pie”. Example: Clarence Thomas’ Senate hearing to become a Supreme Court Justice.


----------



## Kosher Snake (Jul 25, 2021)

MrJokerRager said:


> There is also the issue of upper middle class or suburban white women protecting all those non white subhumans as well.
> 
> There was a case in the UK or Sweden, probably don't remember since both are roughly the same now.
> 
> ...


its shit like that that makes me say "white folk should crusade again"


----------



## BrownPhillip (Jul 25, 2021)

Linkin Park said:


> Less niggativity


----------



## Unpaid Emotional Labourer (Jul 25, 2021)

SSF2T Old User said:


> >Black Women
> >Fetishized by white men
> What are you smoking?  Sheboons are well known for being the LEAST attractive race of women.  Its white women that lust for black dick, specifically land whales because no one in their right mind will pound them.



Black women who invoke this are actually trying to use the fact that white slave owners would rape their slaves to indicate that whites are obsessed with Black Bodies, ignoring the fact that in modern times, the only white men who target black women are literally serial killers, and they’re targeted because they’re prostitutes thus of low value to authorities and the rest of society. And of course, the thousands of raping, murdering black men, who yes target black women more than males of other races target their own women, but who also target women of other races as much or more often than their men, as well.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Jul 25, 2021)

In the name of equality, I fap to all colors of women.


----------



## emptyblu (Jul 25, 2021)

Unpaid Emotional Labourer said:


> Black women who invoke this are actually trying to use the fact that white slave owners would rape their slaves to indicate that whites are obsessed with Black Bodies, ignoring the fact that in modern times, the only white men who target black women are literally serial killers, and they’re targeted because they’re prostitutes thus of low value to authorities and the rest of society. And of course, the thousands of raping, murdering black men, who yes target black women more than males of other races target their own women, but who also target women of other races as much or more often than their men, as well.


It’s kind of creepy how much they want to prove to white women how much white men are secretly “obsessed“ with them and are more attracted to them than white women, I guess this is their attempt at getting revenge? to prove that they’re better? Which is sad considering the statistics prove otherwise.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jul 25, 2021)

Unpaid Emotional Labourer said:


> Black women who invoke this are actually trying to use the fact that white slave owners would rape their slaves to indicate that whites are obsessed with Black Bodies, ignoring the fact that in modern times, the only white men who target black women are literally serial killers, and they’re targeted because they’re prostitutes thus of low value to authorities and the rest of society. And of course, the thousands of raping, murdering black men, who yes target black women more than males of other races target their own women, but who also target women of other races as much or more often than their men, as well.


I started a thread about this once and everybody called me a r'etard.

Having read more on the subject since then, I think I did drastically underestimate the White man's proclivity to rape. Basically, your typical person is an unthinking automaton who just believes whatever society teaches him, and if society teaches (in an indirect way, through example) that it's okay to rape women who don't look like Mom, then they'll do it. Then, there's also the factor that while a man might not feel like exerting himself to go rape somebody if he's afraid he'll go to jail, and may not want to put in the effort to do that or to woo a woman if he doesn't find her particularly attractive, he absolutely will if there's no effort involved at all. Of course, overseers and planters often tended to fall in love with their concubines, regardless of if the woman reciprocated.

Lastly, you add in the factor that people's preferences are shaped by early childhood experiences. Since planters' sons would have mainly interacted with Black girls/women most of the time, and less so Whites (who they would have seen at social functions, but not every day on the farm, necessarily), and add in the element of social superiority, they probably would have been more inclined to find them attractive, even if they were more likely than modern White men to loudly, autistically shriek in public about how Negroids are ugly and smelly.

All of these are elements removed from the modern situation. Now if you rape you go to jail (if you get caught) and bear the guilt of doing an evil act, Whites do interact with Blacks but don't typically live surrounded by them, and you can get White sluts easily (no fornication taboo). So the desire and the ability isn't there. Except, as you mentioned, for serial killers, who don't give a fuck, and people are less likely to notice if a Black is victimized (unless it's in some conspicuous way the news can make a deal out of). Missing persons fliers almost always show Blacks and Latinos where I live.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Jul 27, 2021)

CloacaRimjob said:


> Ugly bitches, felon factories I like to call them.
> 
> 2nd one looks like a tranny, like that mongrel from the crying game.
> 
> I always find it amusing if you would shave one of these chimps heads you cant tell if its male or female.


If you think they're ugly or that the second is a tranny, you just might be gay.

I mean, odds are you have a fetish for obese, elderly conmen like Trump, but this just confirms it


----------



## Cloaca Rimjob (Jul 27, 2021)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> If you think they're ugly or that the second is a tranny, you just might be gay.
> 
> I mean, odds are you have a fetish for obese, elderly conmen like Trump, but this just confirms it




Might be gay, might not be gay, just don't find shoelaces growing out the head attractive. It's a personal preference thing.

If it confirms I want to ride the Trump train, what would the odds be? Would there be any If it's a certainty?


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Jul 27, 2021)

CloacaRimjob said:


> Might be gay, might not be gay, just don't find shoelaces growing out the head attractive. It's a personal preference thing.
> 
> If it confirms I want to ride the Trump train, what would the odds be? Would there be any If it's a certainty?


Well, it seems like there's a lot of people who hate black people who have a huge fetish for obese, elderly conman


----------



## Cloaca Rimjob (Jul 27, 2021)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Well, it seems like there's a lot of people who hate black people who have a huge fetish for obese, elderly conman



What's their views on his statement  that blacks had the had lowest unemployment rate under him?

Would that kill the mood a bit?


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Jul 27, 2021)

CloacaRimjob said:


> What's their views on his statement  that blacks had the had lowest unemployment rate under him?
> 
> Would that kill the mood a bit?


I dunno, but they sure seem to always feel the need to simp for him. I get simping for a hot woman, but simping for a fat, geriatric conman seems weird to me


----------



## Kabuki Actor (Jul 27, 2021)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> I mean, odds are you have a fetish for obese, elderly conmen like Trump, but this just confirms it


Rent free.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Jul 27, 2021)

Kabuki Actor said:


> Rent free.


If you think there isn't a connection, you're pretty retarded


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Jul 28, 2021)

I (Don't) Have A Gun said:


> 2/3 of these women you're showing would fail the pencil test, and not because they straighten their hair, because they're mixed race (also they're kinda light skinned...).


Do you know who these women are that you're able to say they're light-skinned, as opposed to having just straightened their hair?


CloacaRimjob said:


> I always find it amusing if you would shave one of these chimps heads you cant tell if its male or female.


You do that with most women, period, and you'll have difficulty telling if they're male or female.

Shit, just get crazy with the makeup sponge for a few seconds and you'll be reassessing what you know about how a woman typically looks.


----------



## I (Don't) Have A Gun (Jul 28, 2021)

Zero Day Defense said:


> Do you know who these women are that you're able to say they're light-skinned, as opposed to having just straightened their hair?


Not sure what you're implications is, but I don't have to know them. Their images were posted as a response to someone saying black woman are ugly, and they were posted as evidence to the contrary. Me pointing out that they're not black is perfectly in-line with the conversation being had. Having to know them or know who they are doesn't matter since in terms of race a photo is more than sufficient to comment on, and from the start the entire thing was purely appearance orientated. 
They're clearly mixed race. Black people do not have naturally straight hair, black people do not have skin pigmentation that so light. Now if you're in America or somewhere not in Africa you might say "well I know plenty of black girls with light skin and straight hair", but no they wouldn't be black they'd be mixed race, but most likely because of cultural convention they are classified as black.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Jul 28, 2021)

I (Don't) Have A Gun said:


> Not sure what you're implications is, but I don't have to know them.


The point of the question was to figure out if you knew something that I didn't know that would lead you to knowing that they're mixed race-- specifically, their identities and lineages.



I (Don't) Have A Gun said:


> They're clearly mixed race. Black people do not have naturally straight hair


But they can straighten their hair. Is there some tell you know that allows you to distinguish straightened hair from naturally straight hair?



I (Don't) Have A Gun said:


> black people do not have skin pigmentation that so light.


You haven't met enough black people, evidently. Mixed blacks tend to have skin substantially lighter than #2, and I've seen Africans with skin around that complexion. At best, one can argue that #3 is "substantially" mixed (African-Americans, IIRC, are anywhere from 0%-30% white), but I figure she looks that light because of the lighting rather than because of her natural complexion.


----------



## Linkin Park (Jul 28, 2021)

Zero Day Defense said:


> The point of the question was to figure out if you knew something that I didn't know that would lead you to assuming that they're mixed race.
> 
> 
> *But they can straighten their hair.* Is there some tell you know that allows you to distinguish straightened hair from naturally straight hair?
> ...


That poster is just racist as shit, and they couldn't even think of bold, which is hilarious. Took a picture of a pretty black woman, hyperanalyzed it, then decided that was the feature to settle on.

When threads get posts like that or the one about a pretty black woman looking trans, just because they can't discredit her with anything else, it validates the existence of trolls here. Some KFers can't hide their autism or racism


----------



## Cloaca Rimjob (Jul 28, 2021)

Zero Day Defense said:


> Do you know who these women are that you're able to say they're light-skinned, as opposed to having just straightened their hair?
> 
> You do that with most women, period, and you'll have difficulty telling if they're male or female.
> 
> Shit, just get crazy with the makeup sponge for a few seconds and you'll be reassessing what you know about how a woman typically looks.



White women seem to be the exception


----------



## I (Don't) Have A Gun (Jul 28, 2021)

Zero Day Defense said:


> The point of the question was to figure out if you knew something that I didn't know that would lead you to assuming that they're mixed race.


If they just use a hair straightener usually a good sign is that the hair is still rather thick even after after straightening (although there are chemical treatments for that), and the hair straightener usually doesn't reach all the way to the roots or get the shorter hairs. So if you check close to the scalp you'll notice it.

Sadly I don't have many good examples to share, I don't lookup hair straightening tutorials and pictures after all.




This video she demonstrates straightening her hair, even after straightening there is still some of that "thickness" (probably is a better word for it but oh well).




This video at the end shows what I'm referring to around the scalp, where specific attention is paid to apply what I assume is some form of hair jell (although after the Gorilla Glue saga it might also be hair glue... which I had previously not known was a thing), and even brings out a little scrub brush to get those shorter hairs around the scalp down.



Zero Day Defense said:


> You haven't met enough black people, evidently. Mixed blacks tend to have skin substantially lighter than


Then they're mixed race not black. Where you're from you might call them black, but when I say black I mean central African ancestry. Which use to be called congoid, but that's apparently a bit racist, but it did do a good job in distinguishing between black and other African races (yes, capoid of KhoiSan is a distinct racial group... arguable if you'd call the nomadic north Africans people an African race, since they're probably pretty mixed themselves probably with a notable bit of middle eastern influence). 



Linkin Park said:


> That poster is just racist as shit, and they couldn't even think of bold, which is hilarious. Took a picture of a pretty black woman, hyperanalyzed it, then decided that was the feature to settle on.


Yeah, what a racist asshole! Someone better do something about him, can't have people like that around here.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Jul 28, 2021)

CloacaRimjob said:


> White women seem to be the exception


Actually, they're the prime example.



I (Don't) Have A Gun said:


> If they just use a hair straightener usually a good sign is that the hair is still rather thick even after after straightening (although there are chemical treatments for that), and the hair straightener usually doesn't reach all the way to the roots or get the shorter hairs. So if you check close to the scalp you'll notice it.


That leaves two questions:

1) How do we know that the aforementioned examples didn't undergo hair thinning?
2) Did you peer into their scalps?



I (Don't) Have A Gun said:


> Then they're mixed race not black.


You're equating different kinds of mixed race subjects in making that generalization, though. There's obviously a difference between someone who's Japanese and black, someone who's white and black, and someone who's white and Chinese. They're all mixed race, but I'm talking about a particular subtype and that's how I chose to make the distinction.



I (Don't) Have A Gun said:


> Where you're from you might call them black, but when I say black I mean central African ancestry.


As opposed to West, South, or East.


----------



## Linkin Park (Jul 28, 2021)

I (Don't) Have A Gun said:


> If they just use a hair straightener usually a good sign is that the hair is still rather thick even after after straightening (although there are chemical treatments for that), and the hair straightener usually doesn't reach all the way to the roots or get the shorter hairs. So if you check close to the scalp you'll notice it.
> 
> Sadly I don't have many good examples to share, I don't lookup hair straightening tutorials and pictures after all.
> 
> ...



You niggas around here try too fucking hard, then look like the idiots you love to bitch about when you receive info that you don't like. If you're going to be racist, don't let it make you retarded too.

I took a few mins to research what this person's mother and father look like.

Mother of woman



Father of woman


She's 100% black. She just stylizes herself differently than her natural shit, like most women on this planet.


----------



## I (Don't) Have A Gun (Jul 28, 2021)

Zero Day Defense said:


> 1) How do we know that the aforementioned examples didn't undergo hair thinning?
> 2) Did you peer into their scalps?


Firstly you're not gonna get nice straight silky smooth hair so still noticeable, second... the photo literally show the scalp. You can check the photos again, by all means.



Zero Day Defense said:


> You're equating different kinds of mixed race subjects in making that generalization, though. There's obviously a difference between someone who's Japanese and black, someone who's white and black, and someone who's white and Chinese. They're all mixed race, but I'm talking about a particular subtype and that's how I chose to make the distinction.


No I'm simply stating you're black or you're not black. You're the one with the weird adherence to the one drop policy here.
I find it rather dismissive to just label someone black when they're mixed race. Lets say someone is a mix of black and white, are we going to dismiss their European heritage? Is their white blood less important, less meaningful? You clearly think so, I do not. No matter what someone is a mix of, acknowledging that they have a diverse ancestry seems a better approach them saying "well they got 1 drop of nigger blood in them, so they're a nigger". That seems a far cruder and simplistic way of thinking about it. Not to mention my way is probably more accurate since if someone is of a mixed racial background simply boiling that down to one race is... well inaccurate.

And let me remind you of how this conversation has gone:
Person A: black woman are ugly
Person B: here are some pretty black woman
Me: No their mixed races, allow me to give you guidance on where you can go looking for pretty black woman
You: How do you know their black
Me: Explains my positions, explains  explains my logic, provides evidence
You: .... (honestly I have no idea what your point is other than wanting to argue that for you the word black means mixed race as well)...



Zero Day Defense said:


> As opposed to West, South, or East.


Yes, actually black people come from central Africa, for obvious reasons



Central Africa is the nice green and hospital part (except for all the diseases). There's actually where black people migrated out from. It's pretty straight forward.




Linkin Park said:


> You niggas around here try too fucking hard, then look like the idiots you love to bitch about when you receive info that you don't like.
> 
> I took a few mins to research what this person's mother and father look like.
> 
> ...


Which person exactly? Being more specific would be nice, but I assume you're a bit angry about something. Which is a bit disappointing since you're clearly taking this discussion personally on some level and so have assumed an inherent adversarial position. If you could present me with a good counter argument or proper evidence then I'd have been willing to engage with it and even admit I'm wrong, but sine you want be that way then lets go with it.

You see you don't have to be a first generation to be of a mixed race ancestry. In this case we can clearly see the mother would be where a lighter skin tone could have come from, likely indicating a none black ancestry on that side. If I had to make a wild guess I'd say some south american maybe?


----------



## Linkin Park (Jul 28, 2021)

I (Don't) Have A Gun said:


> Firstly you're not gonna get nice straight silky smooth hair so still noticeable, second... the photo literally show the scalp. You can check the photos again, by all means.
> 
> 
> No I'm simply stating you're black or you're not black. You're the one with the weird adherence to the one drop policy here.
> ...



You're pretending a black woman isn't black, because you find her attractive. You're trying to be 23andme as a person, and you're too retarded to accept facts. Not every black person is as dark as tar, you imbecile.

Me: If her mother is black and her father is black, what does that make her?

You: well, maybe she's 5% Antarctican? idk.....

Me: Nigga, you have to be retarded and racist.

You: Well, I can tell I upset you. I'd obviously need some more information to make sure that my argument has been countered successfully.


----------



## I (Don't) Have A Gun (Jul 28, 2021)

Linkin Park said:


> You're pretending a black woman isn't black, because you find her attractive. You're trying to be 23andme as a person, and you're too retarded to accept facts. Not every black person is as dark as tar, you imbecile.


 I would like you to point out where in this thread I've said anyone was unattractive. 



Linkin Park said:


> Me: If her mother is black and her father is black, what does that make her?


But that's where we have our disagreement isn't it. He mother seems mixed race to me. 
Again you're clearly using the 1 drop rule here and I'm not. 



Linkin Park said:


> You: Well, I can tell I upset you. I'd obviously need some more information to make sure that my argument has been countered successfully.


Well you do seem angry, but ok if you're not then you're not.
But definitely information is useful, so far your argument comes down to "well her parents look black to me". Well them my counter is "maybe her bad, but not her mother". Now certainly seems you're using a looser definition of the word 'black' where I am specifically referring to people of a purely central African ancestry i.e. black.
Again going back to the start of this the topic of discussion was the attractiveness of black woman. Our genes influence our appears, race is genetic, being of a mixed will inherently lead to response of: well it's not because of her black ancestry. To put this another way, using people who are mixed race (black and something else) to demonstrate the attractiveness of black people is simply a poor argument.


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Aug 1, 2021)

Telomayonnaise said:


> Lest we forget the japs have Gyaru fashion because they wish they could be blonde women _that_ bad..


to be completely nitpicky it's theorized to also stem from the fact that the traditional japanese beauty standard was "pale with jet black hair and red lips", also it was the 90's


----------



## A Grey Cat (Aug 9, 2021)

Coal burners in the porn bizz


Nuff said


----------



## Willie Thrills (Aug 26, 2021)

Linkin Park said:


> You're pretending a black woman isn't black, because you find her attractive. You're trying to be 23andme as a person, and you're too retarded to accept facts. Not every black person is as dark as tar, you imbecile.
> 
> Me: If her mother is black and her father is black, what does that make her?
> 
> ...


I have a strong feeling that you're an American, with your retarded outlook on race and ethnicity, while the guy you're speaking down to uses the definition the rest of the world uses. Two of those women in the pictures are "Mixed Race" - if I had to describe them to the police, I would say "Mixed Race" and they would tick the nice little box which says "Mixed Race" on their form. It is only the most retarded Americans who would say "These two people are of the same ethnic group" when confronted with Barack Obama and Idi Amin.


----------



## celebrityskin (Aug 29, 2021)

Yes lmao. Drop a blonde haired blue eyed white woman in the middle of a street in Cairo or Mumbai and see how people react to her.


----------



## Internet Explorer (Aug 29, 2021)

celebrityskin said:


> Yes lmao. Drop a blonde haired blue eyed white woman in the middle of a street in Cairo or Mumbai and see how people react to her.


Add a crop top to the equation, and it'll be like fucking Hiroshima.


----------



## Evil Enchilada (Aug 29, 2021)

Oh yeah they absolutely do, just not as often in white countries because they represent the norm.








People from other Asian countries will be more intimidated by western girls, but also high-five any Asian dude who manages to get a white girlfriend.


----------



## InteracialBowelSyndrome (Feb 19, 2022)

I can't speak for ethnic demographics, but in the West, most liberal and leftist women do a pretty good job of fetishizing themselves.

"I'm going to talk, act and dress like a foul mouthed whore, but you can't treat me like one."

If men are *choosing to date minority women over white women, (and there is some evidence to suggest this is a growing trend) it's because of perceived culture or personality. Even the most liberal man will admit, (just not in public) that having a girlfriend who ''only has guy friends because its less drama" and likes showing her tits to everyone isn't someone he sees as marriage material.

Unless, of course, you're choosing to date a black woman from Chicago. In that case, I can't help you.*


----------



## b0x (Apr 23, 2022)

I've come across views online that European Women are easy lays because of the Wests more liberal views on Women(and the influence of Western porn).


----------



## Florence (Apr 23, 2022)

b0x said:


> I've come across views online that European Women are easy lays because of the Wests more liberal views on Women(and the influence of Western porn).


----------



## Willie Thrills (Apr 27, 2022)

b0x said:


> I've come across views online that European Women are easy lays because of the Wests more liberal views on Women(and the influence of Western porn).


Partially true, porn in particular. 

Necro thread, but it's still an important one as it is a universal truth - white women do not hold massively different views from white men. It's just that Twitter has brainrotted enough people to think that the average white person is a mouthbreathing retard - since it outright bans any intelligent whites from the platform.


----------



## Papa Pizzaria (Apr 27, 2022)

Willie Thrills said:


> Partially true, porn in particular.
> 
> Necro thread, but it's still an important one as it is a universal truth - white women do not hold massively different views from white men. It's just that Twitter has brainrotted enough people to think that the average white person is a mouthbreathing retard - since it outright bans any intelligent whites from the platform.


To add to this, Most Whites (exception is really far gone lefties, most lefties including literal self proclaimed marxists are not even at this level) are a lot more "redpilled" on the base, emotional level than they let on, We self segregate, we only really marry eachother, and when shit actually happens everything magically divides itself on racial lines, so much for social construct. This is what shitty journalists are referring to when they say "All White people are racist" a statement that makes no sense to the normal White person who just views racism as open hatred and truly doesn't believe they have any racial bias.

Ask a random White person if they're fine with people marrying outside their race.
Now ask them if they're planning on marrying outside their race.
Answers will be revealing.

I've gotten pure blue, 100% democrats to literally say "Well of course I prefer White people!"


----------



## gang weeder (Apr 27, 2022)

b0x said:


> I've come across views online that European Women are easy lays because of the Wests more liberal views on Women(and the influence of Western porn).



White women are typically open to fornication/casual sex so they are "easy lays" in that sense. As opposed to women from cultures where this is viewed as unacceptable, and thus they may be unwilling to engage in it even with a desirable mate. However white women are by no means "easy lays" in the sense of having low standards in who they are willing to sleep with, or being more willing to sleep with low quality men. If anything it is the opposite and they are among the pickiest since they often have no plans to get married or start a family, meaning they won't bother offering sex to any man except one who is very attractive (either looks/status or both).


----------



## Butcher Pete (Apr 27, 2022)

Probably depends on the location. 

As an expat, few things give me more pleasure than seeing a chubby, tattooed dangerhair show up thinking that being White is going to make her the hottest thing in town, only to discover that the Asian men think she`s repulsive and the White men all have something better.

“Have you tried not being fat?”
“REEEEE YELLOW FEVER”


----------



## K-Hole (Apr 27, 2022)

Whitey womenz.

Most fetishised by outgroup. Least likely to stray.

Love a bit of black cock on the quiet, but nothing so much that would upset the apple farm.

White women are the most faithful to their ethnic group more than any other. Several reasons for this.

First, they did not get opportunity to stray, so all that black cock is new to them as enticing as it might be. It's dangerous. They stay within their own group. It helps them bring up children and also not get murdered by jealous partners.

Second, when they did stray, and got time to pass stories on, it did not end well. Niggers tend to be monsters when no one else is looking. Word passed. Black fellas got selected out further.

Whitey women get fetishized the most because they are most rare - most ethnic minority. 90 percent of women in the world are black. Only 10 percent are white. Everyone wants a white princess. It's not difficult to process.


Yeah, white women are bitches. They have good reason to be.


----------



## b0x (Apr 28, 2022)

K-Hole said:


> Whitey womenz.
> 
> Most fetishised by outgroup. Least likely to stray.
> 
> ...



According to the data it doesn't hold up


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Apr 28, 2022)

Much more so than other women just because India exists. Helo deer open cloth and giv mliky bobs


----------



## Skitarii (Apr 28, 2022)

I never understood arab fuckboys who bang 50 white girls a day but expect fatima to wait for their hand in marriage like a pure, innocent angel. Makes even less sense given that I don't think I've ever seen a single second-generation arab girl who isn't a massive queer


----------



## Sealbaby (Apr 29, 2022)

Hi deer can you open up your cloth
Show me nice pic of your bobs
You so butifull show me ur vegana
Send me naked pic
Hello bitch lasagna
Your bobs very big I'm kiss your bobs (Bob, bob)
In penty it is  nice ur cock
Let's have sexi sex
Cloth off
etc.


----------



## Spud (Apr 29, 2022)

Reason why is that everyone deep down know that if you want to date right you date White


----------



## MrJokerRager (Apr 29, 2022)

Willie Thrills said:


> Partially true, porn in particular.
> 
> Necro thread, but it's still an important one as it is a universal truth - white women do not hold massively different views from white men. It's just that Twitter has brainrotted enough people to think that the average white person is a mouthbreathing retard - since it outright bans any intelligent whites from the platform.


Would any person of intelligence want to join Twitter though?

Unless they want to run for political office or something I guess.



Papa Pizzaria said:


> Ask a random White person if they're fine with people marrying outside their race.
> Now ask them if they're planning on marrying outside their race.
> Answers will be revealing.
> 
> I've gotten pure blue, 100% democrats to literally say "Well of course I prefer White people!"


Well did they say it in private to you or at some meeting with friends and probably a few strangers.

The real enemy for those kind of folks is some moonbat nutcase that publicly calls them evil and tries to ruin their life while the rest just standby.



Skitarii said:


> I never understood arab fuckboys who bang 50 white girls a day but expect fatima to wait for their hand in marriage like a pure, innocent angel. Makes even less sense given that I don't think I've ever seen a single second-generation arab girl who isn't a massive queer


That kind of lunacy can be found in almost every culture that is more on the macho side.

They want some pre marital pussy but expect their sisters to be pure or some out there virgin waiting for them.

However as far as Arabs go, they have that whole arranged marriage stuff compared to places like Mexico or Brazil.


----------



## Skitarii (Apr 29, 2022)

MrJokerRager said:


> Would any person of intelligence want to join Twitter though?
> 
> Unless they want to run for political office or something I guess.
> 
> ...


I knew a qatari dude at my college who was bethrothed to a rich "veeri boutifal so sexc ukhti gorl from home countey" and she turned out to be some wrinkly-ass 46 year old


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Apr 29, 2022)

Yes
The "snowbunny" term exists after all.


----------



## crows in guns (Apr 30, 2022)

I hope u guys realize but most blacks in the USA are mixed. So talking about pure Niggers in the united states is pretty difficult.


----------



## Mister Uno (Apr 30, 2022)

Personally I perfer to stick to my own, but I would love a nice Asian or Hispanic girl. When it comes to niggers, they typically disgust me, but I've met a few that where pretty attractive, but one was obviously mixed while the other was from South Africa. The latter of which was extremely nice. Ashame she was in a bad line of work.


----------



## Willie Thrills (May 1, 2022)

Mister Uno said:


> but I've met a few that where pretty attractive, but one was obviously mixed while the other was from South Africa. The latter of which was extremely nice. Ashame she was in a bad line of work.


Falling in love with hookers is a common problem.


----------



## Mister Uno (May 1, 2022)

Willie Thrills said:


> Falling in love with hookers is a common problem.


Wew lad, wouldn't call it love, more like I felt bad she was in that situation. But who knows it she was there willingly or a sex trafficking victim. Does make me wonder.


----------



## Willie Thrills (May 1, 2022)

Mister Uno said:


> Wew lad, wouldn't call it love, more like I felt bad she was in that situation. But who knows it she was there willingly or a sex trafficking victim. Does make me wonder.


You risk catching feelings for anyone you have sex with.


----------

